# Insect jelly



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Has anyone used this? It is nutritious enough to use as a gutload ? and can it be fed to most insects like mealworms. I keep seeing it and am tempted to try it


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Its amazing I use it on its own and can be used with all insects as they can't drown, much recommended


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Instead of using th bug gel you can use fresh fruit and veg to gut load your feeder insects as they will also get all the moisture they need from the fruit and veg.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Instead of using th bug gel you can use fresh fruit and veg to gut load your feeder insects as they will also get all the moisture they need from the fruit and veg.


Yeah but unlike the jel the food can go DISGUSTING lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

But the Gel is only there for water/hydration, as far as im aware it does not contains the nutrients the same as if you was to feed fruit and veg.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I havnt seen it. Is it a complete gutloading product or just to keep the feeders hydrated. Where can I get it?


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Dean Cheetham said:


> But the Gel is only there for water/hydration, as far as im aware it does not contains the nutrients the same as if you was to feed fruit and veg.


Theres a hydration gel that acts like water and a food gel also, I use them both.

Dropped some veg in my cricket keeper the other day too though.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I just googles it. If it's as good as it's described then it should work. I might order some. I already use the hydrating gel so with all the proteins and goodies in this stuff it should make life much easier. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Tetley (Feb 26, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> Yeah but unlike the jel the food can go DISGUSTING lol


This! I started using some of the water crystals because of the rotten veg problem, and it's a pain to fish that out of a tank full of mental crix! Much easier to fill a bottle cap or two with this, and I also have a dish of bug grub in there - sorted!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I personally use a bottle cap with apple in it and a bottle cap with moist Kitchen role in it. Provides them with both nutrients and moisture.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Jubblies said:


> Has anyone used this? It is nutritious enough to use as a gutload ? and can it be fed to most insects like mealworms. I keep seeing it and am tempted to try it


insect jelly /beetle jelly is great stuff i use it for many of my insects add one to your roach colony and see what happens. some pet shops sell it to use with reptiles but i have not done this myself. It has a shelf life of 2-3 years and is full of vitamins and minerals:2thumb:
Its not the same as water/bug gel at all.


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> insect jelly /beetle jelly is great stuff i use it for many of my insects add one to your roach colony and see what happens. some pet shops sell it to use with reptiles but i have not done this myself. It has a shelf life of 2-3 years and is full of vitamins and minerals:2thumb:
> Its not the same as water/bug gel at all.


Thanks! I bought some and gave some to the crickets and mealies and I have never seen anything get eaten so quickly! I will be getting some more :2thumb:


----------

